# FR: craindre / avoir peur que + "ne" explétif



## Txertudi

Hello,

This may be a very basic question, but […] what role does the negative play?

For example:

_Je crains que/J'ai peur qu'Etienne soit malade.
Je crains que/J'ai peur qu'Etienne *ne* soit malade._

[…] Sorry, this query is kind of jumbled, but I've never gotten these concepts straight.  Many thanks in advance for any help!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: "ne" without "pas" - "ne" explétif / "ne" littéraire.


----------



## englishman

I think that with both, the import is that you are not sure that the guy is ill, but you suspect it. The translation is simply:

"I fear that Etienne is ill"

The "ne" is redundant, and has no negative meaning at all.

[…]


----------



## Txertudi

Right, that makes sense.  I realise the _ne_ is not, strictly speaking, a negation, but does it change the meaning at all?  […]


----------



## Agnès E.

[…]

Et ce _ne_, appelé en grammaire _ne explétif_ apparemment (je ne l'ai appris que récemment grâce à ce forum !  ) n'implique absolument aucune négation.

On ne peut pas ne pas l'utiliser ; j'ignore en revanche son origine. Je suis certaine qu'un ou une des érudits de ce forum sauront vous en dire plus !


----------



## Txertudi

C'est à dire que le _ne_ explétif n'est pas facultatif?  Comme d'habitude, Agnès, ta compétence est à la fois utile et pertinente.  […]


----------



## timpeac

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> On ne peut pas ne pas l'utiliser


Salut Agnès. Quand tu dis qu'on ne peut pas se passer du ne explétif ici - tu veux dire que "j'ai peur qu'il revienne" ne s'entend jamais ou que ça ne devrait pas se dire ? Je pose la question parce qu'avant je pensais que le ne explétif était toujours indispensible, mais j'ai vu des Français dire qu'il s'en passent d'habitude (mais pas forcément dans le cas de "peur" ou "crainte" (je ne me rappelle pas le cas dont il était question))".


----------



## Agnès E.

Coucou Tim ! 

Mmm... j'imagine que dans la langue parlée certains s'en passent, mais cela trahit quand même... un niveau de langue assez bas, ou quelqu'un de pressé. 
Le registre est en tout cas très familier, relâché. Je ne le conseille pas à des non-francophones ne parlant pas un français vraiment courant, car cela donnerait l'impression d'être une faute et non une omission volontaire.

A l'écrit, en tout cas, on ne peut pas l'éviter. Tout au moins lorsque l'on sait aligner deux mots et que l'on a plus de 200 mots dans son vocabulaire.


----------



## timpeac

Merci pour avoir précisé, Agnès. Voici un exemple de ce que je voulais dire - To prevent the text from automatically circulating in the navigator window


----------



## Agnès E.

Moui.
Je me souviens l'avoir lu.
Je ne suis toujours pas plus convaincue qu'à ce moment-là. 
A ce compte-là, autant supprimer toutes les subtilités de la langue et ne conserver que les 200 mots les plus employés, mais bon, c'est un autre débat...


----------



## Txertudi

Bonjour Tim,

          Je crois qu'Agnès a raison.  _Je crains qu'il ne vienne_ est le meilleur.  En revanche, _Je crains qu'il ne vienne pas_ veut dire qu'il va rester ailleurs contre les souhaits du diseur.


----------



## Geoff Sanders

the phrase "tomber dans les oubliettes" means to fall into oblivion or to be forgotten, however  when used in a text  with this intended meaning in mind  "j'ai bien peur que le terme ne tombe rapidement dans les oubliette" I dont understand why "ne" was included. as though a negation was implied.

Thanks  for your help
Geoff.


----------



## Xanthius

It's there because it follows 'j'ai peur que...'.  It's not a negative, but needed after certain phrases that take the subjunctive. of which 'j'ai peur que...' is one.


----------



## mplsray

It can be researched by looking up the term "ne explétif" in French and the term "expletive ne" in English.


----------



## Le chat Ju

Agnès E. said:


> On ne peut pas ne pas l'utiliser ; j'ignore en revanche son origine. Je suis certaine qu'un ou une des érudits de ce forum sauront vous en dire plus !



D'accord avec Agnès, en langage écrit, le "ne" explétif est indispensable et de toute façon, "craindre" ne s'emploie pas dans la langue parlée. Par contre, la faute est très souvent faite avec "avoir peur" mais ça, c'est l'évolution naturelle d'une langue et tout le monde le dit maintenant.

Et ce "ne" explétif vient du latin.

Salut !
Ju


----------



## madolo

Agnès E. said:


> On ne peut pas ne pas l'utiliser


 
"craindre que (suivi du subjonctif)
[...]
sans "ne" :"elle le croyait malade et craignait qu'il le devînt davantage"(Anatole France)" _Le Petit Robert_
A. France, les rédacteurs du Petit Robert et moi-même ont plus de 200 mots dans leur vocabulaire ...


----------



## Le chat Ju

Tu oublies de dire que le Petit Robert ajoute avant cette phrase : "(Sans ne, rare)". Les auteurs prennent souvent des licences que nous ne sommes pas obligés de nous permettre.


----------



## madolo

On ne doit pas avoir le même Petit Robert ...
"Je crains qu'il soit malade" ne peut pas être d'un registre familier  : l'utilisation du verbe "craindre" et du subjonctif ne me semble pas pouvoir être taxée de relâchée ... 
Je persiste à croire que l'utilisation du "ne "expletif" est facultative,
et qu'ajouter un mot qui n'apporte rien au sens, qui alourdit la phrase, la complique inutilement pour des étrangers, n'est pas le meilleur service qu'on puisse rendre à la langue française


----------



## parapluie

I know that after avoir peur, you use "ne" but I don't understand why.  Can someone explain?

Here's an example:

"Elle a peur que le Geant ne mange Jacques pour son petit dejeuner."

She is afraid that the Giant will eat Jack for his breakfast.

I know I left out accents.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hello parapluie,

Right--it's called a _pleonastic ne ._

The pleonastic _ne_ (_ne pléonastique_) expressing uncertainty in formal French works as follows:
"_Je crains qu'il ne pleuve._"
("I fear it may rain.") "_Ces idées sont plus difficiles à comprendre que je ne pensais._"
("These ideas are harder to understand than I thought.") _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleonasm_


This link might help, too:  http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/French/Grammar/Syntax/Moods/French-Syntax-Moods-Subjunctive.html


----------



## geostan

This use of *ne* is a carry-over from Latin, which used a clause beginning with NE to suggest that the subject did not want the action to occur. This is the negative implication. 

It is not considered incorrect to omit it, but obviously its use is widespread.

From one Geoff to another


----------



## Clotaire

Entièrement d'accord avec Madolo : 

Dans _Je crains qu'il ne soit malade_, le "ne" est facultatif, et il est trompeur.

En fait, la formulation originale est bien _Je crains qu'il soit malade_, mais on a rajouté un "ne" par "rejet" de cette éventualité, justement parcequ'on la craint.

C'est personellement une formulation qui me plaît, et je l'utilise volontiers, mais elle n'a rien à voir avec la subtilité du discours ou la richesse de son vocabulaire : c'est seulement une question de style.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je crains qu'il n'y ait deux écoles  ! Celle qui considère le ne expétif comme obligatoire et celle qui le donne facultatif.

Je ne sais laquelle est la plus juste .

Cependant les deux semblent s'accorder sur le fait que sa présence soit plus recherchée, plus littéraire.


----------

